#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  8 ohm op 4 ohm?

## Pentho

Hallo,

ik heb binnekort een feest waar ik ga draaien, maar nu moet ik dit doen met een mengpaneel van een vriend van me . Dit mengpaneel heeft een ingebouwde versterker.

Dit mengpaneel levert per kanaal 250 watt op 4 ohm. De speakers die ik bij dit mengpaneel gebruik zijn 250 watt RMS op 8 ohm. Nu wou ik weten of er hierdoor problemen tijdens het draaien kan ontstaan, of dat ik misschien nog ergens op moet letten, zodat ik de speakers niet "opblaas".

Alvast bedankt, Pentho.  :Smile:

----------


## test12

Allereerst welkom op het forum.
Het aansluiten van jou 250W boxen 8Ohm op de versterker 250W in 4Ohm geeft geen problemen alleen de versterker zal minder dan die 250W gaan leveren (ergens tussen de 125 en 250W).

gr. Herman

----------


## Robert H

Als aanvulling op de vorige post (de enige juiste uitleg) nog even dit:

Je meldt niet hoevéél van die speakers je gaat gebruiken. Vermoedelijk gewoon twee, maar in deze constructie is het dus ook mogelijk om per kant twee van die luidsprekers op dat mixertje aan te sluiten. Qua impendantie krijg je dan per kant het simpele sommetje acht plus acht. De uitkomst hiervan is in de speakerbranche en - zo las ik onlangs - op de meeste VMBO's in achterstandswijken simpelweg vier  :Wink:  

Op die manier maak je wél gebruik van het volledige rendement van de versterker en heb je bovendien meer karton aan het trillen...

----------


## Pentho

hallo, dankje voor de tips ! :Smile:

----------


## disckiller

> Als aanvulling op de vorige post (de enige juiste uitleg) nog even dit:
> 
> Je meldt niet hoevéél van die speakers je gaat gebruiken. Vermoedelijk gewoon twee, maar in deze constructie is het dus ook mogelijk om per kant twee van die luidsprekers op dat mixertje aan te sluiten. Qua impendantie krijg je dan per kant het simpele sommetje acht plus acht. De uitkomst hiervan is in de speakerbranche en - zo las ik onlangs - op de meeste VMBO's in achterstandswijken simpelweg vier  
> 
> Op die manier maak je wél gebruik van het volledige rendement van de versterker en heb je bovendien meer karton aan het trillen...



Mits je de speakers parallel aansluit maar je versterker geeft wel maar 250 watt en de speakers vragen 2x 250 dus 500 watt.

Mocht je de speakers in serie aansluiten dan gaat het fout omdat je daar voor een 16 ohm

----------


## Robert H

Speakers in serie aansluiten komt amper voor en is meestal ook niet mogelijk, tenzij je fanatiek kabeltjes gaat verzinnen en solderen...  Als je gewoon gebruik maakt van de reguliere kasten met tweemaal speakon/xlr/jack blijven de rekensommetjes geldig: 8+8=4 en 4+4=2

Twee speakers van in totaal 500 Watt aansluiten op een versterkerkantje van 250 Watt vind ik niet zo zorgwekkend hoor...

----------


## disckiller

Nee idd, en een beetje versterker heeft ook een beveiliging hier tegen.

----------


## S500D

Wat voor beveiliging dan? Versterker geeft gewoon niet meer dan die 250w en dan wordt de eventuele limiter actief.

Gr Ron.

----------


## disckiller

De overbelastingsbeveiliging die je eindtrap tijdelijk uitschakeld of uitschakeld en evt met een resetknop weer ingeschakeld moet worden.

----------


## driesmees

> Qua impendantie krijg je dan per kant het simpele sommetje acht plus acht. De uitkomst hiervan is in de speakerbranche en - zo las ik onlangs - op de meeste VMBO's in achterstandswijken simpelweg vier



Als aanvulling op jouw post, een mooie formule!
voor parallelschakeling:
1/Rtotaal=1/R1 + 1/R2 + 1/R3 + ...

voor serieschakeling:
Rtotaal= R1 + R2 + R3 + ...

Ohja: R = weerstand  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## @lex

> Nee idd, en een beetje versterker heeft ook een beveiliging hier tegen.



Ehhh, een beveiliging tegen een te hoge aangesloten weerstand??? Dus als je geen speaker hebt aangesloten en er dus lucht tussen de uitgangen van de amp zit (lees: weerstand nagenoeg oneindig groot...) staat de amp dus permanent in protectie??

Wat een gelul jongens. Als de aangesloten weerstand te laag wordt, dan gaat de amp in protectie! Niet als de weerstand te hoog wordt!

Tot op zekere hoogte vergelijkbaar met je auto: trap je gas in in zijn vrij (geen weerstand) en je krijgt hem makkelijk over het rode gebied van je toerenteller heen... Zet je hem in stilstand in zijn vijf en ga je dan koppelen en gasgeven dan slaat hij simpelweg af (overigens is dat geen beveiliging...)

Groeten, @lex

----------


## laserguy

> trap je gas in in zijn vrij (geen weerstand) en je krijgt hem makkelijk over het rode gebied van je toerenteller heen...



Als het geen Diesel is tenminste want die is ook... idd beveiligd hiertegen. :Big Grin:

----------

